# How Do You Separate Audio From Video On A Computer...?



## StyleStrut

(I just found out...)

Thanks!

Now does anybody know how to control the volumeso I get the below results?

Eg. I want the music to not be loud during the scenes, but I want it to be loud in the credits.

(I only use one song for this video..)


----------



## Machin3

i know that if you go to Windows Movie Maker, in the timeline at the bottom, it shows the video and beneath the audio, so that you can take out the audio from the video


----------



## Machin3

You can edit the song in Audacity.


----------



## StyleStrut

Midnight_fox1 said:


> You can edit the song in Audacity.



Audacity...?


----------



## sandlotje89

Yes, you can split audio and video files with windows movie maker.


----------



## Machin3

yeah audacity, its a music edotir. You can split, fade, echo, amplify, etc.


----------

